# Headline of the Year: San Antonio Spurs



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Spurs season?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is pretty easy IMO. Champinship or bust for the Spurs this season, and they won the whole thing, so there's no doubt in my mind that is the story of the year.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> This is pretty easy IMO. Champinship or bust for the Spurs this season, and they won the whole thing, so there's no doubt in my mind that is the story of the year.


Yup, that pretty much nails it right there.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sueng said:


> Which headline defined the Spurs season?


This is like a water downed version of the thread I made just a couple days ago. If you were going to copy it you should have left out the championship like I did. I guarantee you that that option is going to win by a landslide.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> This is like a water downed version of the thread I made just a couple days ago. If you were going to copy it you should have left out the championship like I did.





I guess you haven't seen it, but in the NBA Forum Sueng made a thread stating that he'd go around in every forum and post a poll in every NBA team's forum and get the headline of the year as voted on by the posters. I think he's done it for every team now and we're last. 



To sum it up, he's not copying your thread.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I guess you haven't seen it, but in the NBA Forum Sueng made a thread stating that he'd go around in every forum and post a poll in every NBA team's forum and get the headline of the year as voted on by the posters. I think he's done it for every team now and we're last.
> 
> 
> 
> To sum it up, he's not copying your thread.


I was j/k about him copying my thread, but no I didn't see his thread. My bad.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im gonna guess and say that ezealen picked the manu choice, lol i pick the championship in 3 yrs :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> im gonna guess and say that ezealen picked the manu choice, lol i pick the championship in 3 yrs :banana:


um...no....whoever picked that was an idiot! lol j/k. But I really can't see how someone could pick that over the championship.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> um...no....whoever picked that was an idiot! lol j/k. But I really can't see how someone could pick that over the championship.


me neither, eva on the other hand lol jk


----------

